# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Changer la forme d'un JButton

## joneil

Bonjour, 

j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de changer la forme d'un JButton. 
Par exemple qu'il est une forme ronde. 

Merci d'avance
john

----------


## afrikha

::recherch::  

http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41651

----------


## afrikha

lol, c'est ce topic qu'il faut mettre en   :;):

----------

